# Bigfoot Body Found in Clayton Co Georgia



## Fish_Bone (Aug 4, 2008)

What do you think?  Hoax or plausible?  I guess we'll find out soon.


http://www.news-daily.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=2&ArticleID=24626

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PRcKClMRz4I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PRcKClMRz4I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

EDITED TO EMBED VIDEO


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Should be interesting


----------



## pnome (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess until they let a 3rd party run some forensic tests on what they have, it's a hoax.


----------



## RThomas (Aug 4, 2008)

Confirmed hoax:
http://bigfootdiscussions.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2944&st=20


----------



## Drew (Aug 5, 2008)

*You tube videos*

They admitted to the fact that the videos were all false.  I listened to a radio interview from the one guy named Ric Dyer and he claimed they made the videos just to tick off the bigfoot community because they were rejected initially by them.

In one video, posted online by "RDYER678," Whitton and Dyer interview a "pathologist" who is shocked at the Bigfoot, but then, in a follow-up video, the pair admits the "doctor of pathology" is actually Whitton's brother. Standing in a kitchen, Whitton's brother says to the camera, "Live and let live. What happened to that? Guys just trying to have a little fun, you know?"

Aside from their online pranks, they are still claiming to have the body of a dead bigfoot.

EDITED AGAIN TO REMOVE TYPING AROUND CENSOR


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a lot of bigfoots in Clayton County.


----------



## ddawg (Aug 8, 2008)

Floyd county's eat up with em too.


----------



## ddawg (Aug 8, 2008)

*bigfoot solved*

I'll go ahead and put this bigfoot thing to rest....  I have ACTUAL photographic evidence of a real live bigfoot.  If this doesn't settle it, nothing will.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 13, 2008)

These guys are suppose to have a news conference on Friday with photos and DNA evidence. You can go to coast to coast am . com and see some new pics. Interesting ....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 13, 2008)

YankeeRedneck said:


> These guys are suppose to have a news conference on Friday with photos and DNA evidence. You can go to coast to coast am . com and see some new pics. Interesting ....



Here's the link:

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/ga-gorilla-pic


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd bet it's a hoax, but I admit it'd be really neat if it were true!


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 13, 2008)

the bigfoot hunter did an interview on fox news saying that it is real....he invited the anchor out next week when the dna samples are back to come and look at it.....it doesn't sound like a hoax.

the interview is on fox news.  i don't know.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Aug 13, 2008)

Just in case none of you have seen the picture, here it is. Notice the gorilla costume with deer guts put on top for a little more appeal. Really lame looking if you ask me. But for all we know it could be real, I have read that Bigfoot research website and there have been a ton of sites in N. Georgia, and paulding county.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, if it does turn out to be the body of "something"; there is another explanation.....it's not as common as it used to be, but at one time there were alot of "private zoos" and "private animal preserves in the North Georgia mountains, especially near U.S. Highway 441 (very popular tourist route) and Hwy 441 goes through Rabun County......It could be a dead gorilla from such a place...


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Aug 14, 2008)

It was on Fox News yesterday and the guy gave Megyn Kelly permission to come and see the carcus before any other third party got to see it?!?!


----------



## chickenhawk (Aug 15, 2008)

What do ya'll mean it could be a hoax?  Of course its a hoax!  Yeah, I saw one last night riding on a Unicorn.


----------



## RThomas (Aug 15, 2008)

For those who think it may be real, read my link I posted above. Also scroll down to the comments by "MWhitton".  He states, "I just wish the whole charade could've gone on a little longer. You really know how to ruin some good 'ol harmless redneck fun!"


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 15, 2008)

I have not seen anything on the news today,.. I think its a hoax. 
  I do think there is a possibility of their existence though,.. Ive just never seen anything or seen one.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 15, 2008)

DNA test inconclusive
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/17197939/detail.html


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## tackdriver (Aug 15, 2008)

if you want to find big foot just follow the black panther tracks .......


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 16, 2008)

Its a shame about bigfoots death. I realy liked those beef jerky comercials.


----------



## Steelvisual (Aug 16, 2008)

Those boys are a bit strange...dont know what to think about their claim....I think its a joke.


----------



## scottyd917 (Aug 16, 2008)

this is just a thought, but, how would they get deer guts, if that really is deer guts then they would have had to have killed a deer, which means if they killed a deer they did it illegally, because by my watch GA bow season dont start for another 28 days!! or perhaps they got the guts from roadkill??? i mean unless those guys keep and save their deer guts, im assuming if they are even deer guts, they are fresh.....so where did they get them from?? 



Incawoodsman said:


> Just in case none of you have seen the picture, here it is. Notice the gorilla costume with deer guts put on top for a little more appeal. Really lame looking if you ask me. But for all we know it could be real, I have read that Bigfoot research website and there have been a ton of sites in N. Georgia, and paulding county.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Aug 16, 2008)

I know some of the Dyers, I use to live in Union County, Kevin Dyer is a conservation ranger in that area (game warden). He is a good guy, but some of the other Dyers are a little funny. 

What a bunch of tards.


----------



## MYoung (Aug 16, 2008)

scottyd917 said:


> this is just a thought, but, how would they get deer guts, if that really is deer guts then they would have had to have killed a deer, which means if they killed a deer they did it illegally, because by my watch GA bow season dont start for another 28 days!! or perhaps they got the guts from roadkill??? i mean unless those guys keep and save their deer guts, im assuming if they are even deer guts, they are fresh.....so where did they get them from??



you mean you dont keep your deer guts scotty?


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 17, 2008)

Why do these guys have to be from Georgia? Now the folks in Alabama have something to laugh at us for.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 17, 2008)

steve woodall said:


> Why do these guys have to be from Georgia? Now the folks in Alabama have something to laugh at us for.



You mean something else.....

ROLL TIDE


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 18, 2008)

60Grit said:


> You mean something else.....
> 
> ROLL TIDE



You mean the way we put perfume on our armpits?



Whats that comin' down tha tracks?


----------



## pnome (Aug 20, 2008)

Rubber gorilla suit in a cooler:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/08/19/national/main4365238.shtml?source=RSSattr=HOME_4365238


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 20, 2008)

pnome said:


> Rubber gorilla suit in a cooler:
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/08/19/national/main4365238.shtml?source=RSSattr=HOME_4365238



Who would have ever guessed that? 

Oh, thats right..........EVERYBODY.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 20, 2008)

FRom what I heard on the news today one of them got fired from his job over this prank


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah he got fired, I don't work for his department but man was he a ? figure


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 20, 2008)

What is a ? figure


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 21, 2008)

Um questionable.


----------



## d_white (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like these idiots will have some charges brought upon them.


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 22, 2008)

Too many pain killers.


----------



## KGauger (Aug 24, 2008)

*Having some fun*

After the Bigfoot hoax was exposed, the Rabun county sheriff had a little fun


----------

